# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Cannot open companies in Pastel Xpress V11 after windows 10 update

## Bertievn

Did upgrade to Windows 10 from Windows 7 and Pastel Xpress V11 worked prefectly.
Windows update installed Windows 10 update and now unable to open companies as message displayed that companies were deleted and to open companies by adding company.
Open company shows add company and locate server but unable to open when you click on company name.
Did restore to previous window restore point but still unable to open
When opening pastel you get a message Registration , error 2147221503 .The application is not valid.Please specify correct application path. Registration cannot continue.
Help and guidance would be appreciated
Thanks and Regards
Bertie

----------


## grantday

Did you find a solution to this?

----------


## Bertievn

No , reformat and re-load windows 7 and then update to windows 10 and all is working well except not doing new windows 10 updates scared will have same problem again

----------


## grantday

I managed to sort it out, a permissions issue. Took me a couple of hours to figure it out. By the way you can go straight to Win10 depending on your installer. You just use your Win7 key when it asks for licensing info.
How's this for a deal, you upgrade to the latest Windows and I'll fix it if it stops working.

----------


## Bertievn

Hi Grant
Need your assistance please, upgraded to latest Windows 10 and cannot load companies again in Pastel
If you don't mind explain to me to get pass permission issue, perhaps send pm 
Thanks you
Bertie

----------


## Bertievn

Hi Grant Came right both Express v11 and Express 2009 running on windows 10 with latest feature update. Not sure what i all did but UAC and user permissions changed and run compatible with windows 7

----------


## grantday

Great stuff!

----------


## jlc2

Bertie could you fix your problem. I have the same. I contacted Pastel. Bought my programme....but never updated as they put it. only do statements and cashbook for my bookkeeper. I now according to pastel have to pay an outstanding amount of R2499 just to click on my behalf and open my program....I also have 2 companies and one must deleted. I have some work that is not yet updated and don't want to loose this years input..... oeps will you or someone be able to assit>
friendly regards 
Lynette

----------


## Bertievn

Hi Lynette
Yes my problem is fixed
Give me some time will compile what i did and send to you

----------


## AngLin

Hi Lynette

Did you ever manage to sort out this problem. I tried to update my registration this morning and now I can't open any of my companies.

Thanks
Angela

----------


## luzanelegrange

hi Bertie
please can you send me above mentioned too, as im struggling - i have run the updates and now Pastel cannot load my companies or server after the updates?
thanks
luzane

----------


## Neville Bailey

Here is the solution:

Close Pastel, then browse to your Pastel folder and right click on the executable file that launches Pastel, e.g. Partner.exe or Xpress.exe, and select Properties.

Open the Compatibility tab and tick the box named "Run this program as an administrator", and then click on OK.

Open Pastel and go to Manage Companies, and click on Locate Server, and browse to the Custom folder (found under your Pastel folder on the main Pastel computer) and click on the Registration folder and click on OK.

The companies should then display.

----------

brewadmin (20-May-18)

----------


## luzanelegrange

> Here is the solution:
> 
> Close Pastel, then browse to your Pastel folder and right click on the executable file that launches Pastel, e.g. Partner.exe or Xpress.exe, and select Properties.
> 
> Open the Compatibility tab and tick the box named "Run this program as an administrator", and then click on OK.
> 
> Open Pastel and go to Manage Companies, and click on Locate Server, and browse to the Custom folder (found under your Pastel folder on the main Pastel computer) and click on the Registration folder and click on OK.
> 
> The companies should then display.


"Thanks Neville I did that and got the server but now if I want to add my companies again it keeps telling me:  Your registration only allows 2 companies you have exceeded"  but i just want to add the existing ones and add my backups please help as the Pastel People are NOT as helpful

----------


## Neville Bailey

You have the Xpress Startup package, which only allows you to add two companies, which you have previously done.

After adding the server, do you see your two companies listed, but with a red cross over them? If so, then highlight the first one and then select Activate Company (not Add Company), and repeat for the second company.

If you don't see the companies listed at all, then your package needs to be reset to allow you to add them again.

Send me an email or PM if you would like to arrange a TeamViewer session with me.

----------


## mikesd

Hi All
I am having the same problem. My comp gives the following message: -2147220503 The Application is not valid. Please specify the correct Application Path. Registration checking cannot continue.
If I go into pastel and try locate server it I get it in custom reg file, and all my companies are shown but i cant go further, if i close the server is gone again. 

Please help

Mike

----------


## brewadmin

Hi Neville, thank you so much for your help on this issue.

----------


## krivesan03

> Here is the solution:
> 
> Close Pastel, then browse to your Pastel folder and right click on the executable file that launches Pastel, e.g. Partner.exe or Xpress.exe, and select Properties.
> 
> Open the Compatibility tab and tick the box named "Run this program as an administrator", and then click on OK.
> 
> Open Pastel and go to Manage Companies, and click on Locate Server, and browse to the Custom folder (found under your Pastel folder on the main Pastel computer) and click on the Registration folder and click on OK.
> 
> The companies should then display.


Hey there please assist as when i had done this (right clicked and run as admin its asking me to register again. I already  have it register please help.

----------


## krivesan03

Hey Neville Please help .

As when I was in pastel version 11 and (after windows updated) my companies that has vanished. so I go to new and go manage to add and register the company .

Its says company is already registered. please help as i need to get this working.

----------


## Cyril Duncan

I am wanting to instal my copy of Pastel Xpress v11 on to my new computer running Windows 10.

I have tried a silent install.  

I get the following message:
This app has been blocked for your protection.
An administrator has blocked you from running this app.

What do I do now?

----------


## Bertievn

> I am wanting to instal my copy of Pastel Xpress v11 on to my new computer running Windows 10.
> 
> I have tried a silent install.  
> 
> I get the following message:
> This app has been blocked for your protection.
> An administrator has blocked you from running this app.
> 
> What do I do now?


Think you should run installation as administrator
Please contact Neville Bailey  a member on the forumsa he can assist you on pastel issues

----------


## Kevin Smith

Close down all open applications. Reset the date on your machine to 2011 sometime. Rightclick the install file and run as administrator. Once it has finished installing, reset your date back and register the software.

----------


## Jhristiaan

Hi guys and gals

I have a client that's having this same issue and i cant seem to find the solution. Pastel wont help cause support is not active on that package. She has pastel xpress v11 on win 7. i get this error when i open the app  -2147220503 The Application is not valid. Please specify the correct Application Path. Registration checking cannot continue.  Whenever i try to add or create a new company i get a pervassive error code 2 while accessing company.dat. So far i have tried :

Reinstalling pervassive
Reinstalling pastel
Repairing company.dat file
sfc scan
check disk
Running as admin
Running in win 7 compatibilty ( even though its win 7, i know im desperate )
renaming company.dat file 
repairing pastel xpress v 11

Anyone have any ideas please ?

----------


## Kevin Smith

Select the Xpress11 folder in explorer, right click it, properties, security. Add "everyone" and give them full control. Open the product and complete the registration wizard. Help - Register your package and complete the process. Once the software is registered, the error code 2 should be cleared as well.

----------

